# What Color/Pattern? (Siblings B)



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

What color/pattern are these siblings? I don't know if they are female or male yet.


----------



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

This is a blue grizzle (probably a t-check) carrying bronze


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

They are blue grizzles, Look to be homozygous and carrying some sort of bronze, Although bronzing often shows up in grizzles within lines that show no bronzing in the wild type specimens so the type of bronze would be hard to ascertain.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Blue grizzle with bronze


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

This amount of bronzing in blue grizzles is very common in homers.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

MaryOfExeter said:


> This amount of bronzing in blue grizzles is very common in homers.


I'm guessing that you'd say its homozygous grizzles too?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It's pretty likely. If they grow up to produce nothing but grizzles, you'll know for sure they are. If they produce any non-grizzles, you'll know they aren't. Assuming you mate them to non-grizzles.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

MaryOfExeter said:


> It's pretty likely. If they grow up to produce nothing but grizzles, you'll know for sure they are. If they produce any non-grizzles, you'll know they aren't. Assuming you mate them to non-grizzles.


What would happen if I pair up a homozygous grizzle to a homozygous grizzle? And how would the babies look like?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

TwinTurboPigeon said:


> What would happen if I pair up a homozygous grizzle to a homozygous grizzle? And how would the babies look like?


All the babies would be homozygous grizzles. Most of them look like stork marks (colored flights and tail) with varying amounts of stray colored feathers throughout the body. Some come out very cleanly marked, others don't.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> It's pretty likely. If they grow up to produce nothing but grizzles, you'll know for sure they are. If they produce any non-grizzles, you'll know they aren't. Assuming you mate them to non-grizzles.


I don't agree, I think that these birds might moult in more color and are probably heterozygous grizzles. Some grizzles change a lot at the first moult...


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

rudolph.est said:


> I don't agree, I think that these birds might moult in more color and are probably heterozygous grizzles. Some grizzles change a lot at the first moult...


We'll see soon, they are moulting now. It seems like they are growing out more color feathers though..


----------

